# انشاء مصنع مياه كبير متكامل



## المتميز رقم 1 (8 أبريل 2011)

اخواني الاعزاء اعضاء المنتدى الرائع،،،

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته وبعد،،

ارغب في انشاء مصنع مياه متكامل يكون فيه:

جوالين مياه سعة 5/6 جالون.
جوالين مياه متوسطة سعة 4لتر.
قوارير مياه صغيرة سعة لتر.
قوارير مياه صغيرة سعة 500مل.
قوارير مياه و كاسات مياه صغيرة سعة 250مل.
السؤال هو ماهي المعدات التي احتاجها؟
ومن اين يمكن الحصول عليها في السعودية؟
وكم تكلفتها تقريباً؟
وهل احتاج الى مكينة نفخ لكل عبوة ام ان هناك مكينة واحدة ولها اكثر من قالب؟
وكم هي الكمية المناسبة لانتاجية المحطة في اليوم (150،100،75) طن بالنسبة لحجم مدينة جدة.
وكم عدد مكائن التعبئة التي احتاج اليها؟
واما من ناحية الموارد البشرية فهل احتاج الى مهندس كيميائي او فني كيميائي؟
وهل احتاج الى مهندس ميكنيكي للاشراف على المعدات؟ ام يكفي ذلك المهندس الكيميائي؟
مع العلم ان نسبة الملوحة في المياه هي من 500 الى 1000.
والاعتماد سيكون على مياه خط البلدية.
ارجوا منكم الإجابة بما لديكم من علم.
ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير.


----------



## ramysam6 (21 أبريل 2011)

نحن شركة متخصصة فى تركيب وتوريد محطات المياه اولا اخى الكريم تحتاج الى دراسة تسويق منها تعرف ما هى الكمية التى يمكن ان تبيعها وبعدها تصمم المحطة على هذا الاساس واتمنى للك التوفيق([email protected])


----------



## المتميز رقم 1 (22 أبريل 2011)

اشكرك اخي على الرد وارجوا منك قراءة رساالتي على الايميل


----------



## technosa (13 مايو 2011)

ارسلت لك على الخاص


----------



## gharzou (18 مايو 2011)

عليك اولا ان تقوم باجراء تحاليل فيزياؤكيميائة و ميكروبيولوجية للمياه المراد تعبئتها 
تحتاج الى سلسلة لتعبئة المياه متكونة من عدة آلات.
.............


----------

